# tires for Auto World chassis



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Anyone make replacement front tires for AW big front tire Tjet chassis?

Just wondering...

Scott


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

id like to know this one myself. The wide AW t-jet tires can stretch onto the front hubs Vincent makes for Tomy and Tyco narrow chassis making them useable on the widepans...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

you don't mean that release that used 4 of the same size tires, do you? you mean the ones that are bigger than Tjet tires, but smaller than the rear tires? yeah, i was wondering that too. weird jack's Bauer tires seem to fit a whole bunch of stuff that you might not have guessed, but they don't work here...

--rick


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*2 out of 1 ain´t bad... *

Hey Scott (and others),

why not just take 1 JL/AW rubber rear tire and just cut it apart in the middle?

As those "semi wide" AW front tires are prone to splitting (don´t think I have a single one NOT split after a couple of months) and I replace the rears with slip-on silicones anyway I have plenty of JL/AW rubbers left.

Just tried myself: Put the chassis with the rear tire still mounted on my break-in box and sliced it apart with the tip of a fresh X-acto blade. Works great!

Here´s the result:










From left to right there´s an original front tire (split reglued with CA), a rear tire and the cut halves (one mounted on the Cayman Porsche).

The cut down rears are a tiny bit narrower than the original fronts, but they seem to run much truer, so I can live with them.

Greetings from the other side of the pond,

Claus


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

clausheupel said:


> Hey , why not just take 1 JL/AW rubber rear tire and just cut it apart in the middle?


Very resourceful Claus. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool idea Claus


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Who would have ever thought that the boot rubber tire would return and replace the elbow macaroni tire ...

...and be considered an upgrade.

That's using the ole noodle Claus!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I do that too, Clause! i usually end up slittiing the tuffy JL tires and stretching them a bit for my cut ansen wheels.

Speaking of the JL Tuffey rears, has anyone else noticed the hardening of the rubber on some of the older releases? This would be the release with the blue and white cop car.
I pulled the car from the case and the tires were coated wet in oil and ROCK hard. I imagine it is an unstable rubber compound and started to seperate into its base components? Before you ask, no it was not any sort of oil that I applied at any time. The car was still packed with the white lithium grease. I have found about 6 like this so far in the last week.

Any one have ideas to this mystery?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've noticed splitting and hardening of the earlier JL tires. I suspect we'll be seeing a lot of latent maintenance issues with those cars due to their manufacturing lineage. Truth be told, the old Aurora A/FX sponge tires turn to dust after a while, and old TJet tires are like faucet washers, but I still have 40 year old AJs silicone tires bonded to aluminum hubs that are as good as they were when I bought them for 99 cents way back in the late '60s and early '70s.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Claus, that's both simple and BRILLIANT. i have a whole tub of AW rears that have been replaced with Weird Jack's silicones and the like... they're calling to me now...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> I've noticed splitting and hardening of the earlier JL tires. I suspect we'll be seeing a lot of latent maintenance issues with those cars due to their manufacturing lineage. Truth be told, the old Aurora A/FX sponge tires turn to dust after a while, and old TJet tires are like faucet washers, but I still have 40 year old AJs silicone tires bonded to aluminum hubs that are as good as they were when I bought them for 99 cents way back in the late '60s and early '70s.


Yessiree,

I've got AJ's that are as good as the day they were opened, and white boots that are a bit muddy; but still as pliable as the day they were born.

Every time I see those morphidite army sirplus AW t-jet tires I think of the cartoons of our youth. You know the ones....where Pluto, Popeye, or Porky Pig hop into their Model A jalopy and wobble along on balloon tires with bandaid applicques and knotted rags.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

gotta agree about the white boots,bill.i have tyco pros and curvehuggers with white boots,and i don't see them disintegrating in the near future.plus i like the retro look,especially on my brass chassis...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I got a new digital camera a while back and I'm finally starting to get around to photo documenting my collection of cars. I'm amazed at what the camera reveals that I completely miss when looking at these things with the naked eye. A couple of notable things I've seen so far besides the JL/AW tires : the new RaceMasters GT40s look awesome no matter how much magnification you subject them to, the JLXT Yenko Camaro is a very impressive body but the awful grille really brings it down - badly, into butterface territory, and quite a few of the JL/AW XT bodies have dimples on the side where the body mounts are located. 

I also captured this gem. I obviously never got around to cleaning the chassis that I put under this body. The factory grease job looks like there was an explosion at the pancake batter factory.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Check with road race replicas on that Yenko grille. They have one that looks right even tho its like $5.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Speaking of the JL Tuffey rears, has anyone else noticed the hardening of the rubber on some of the older releases? This would be the release with the blue and white cop car.
> I pulled the car from the case and the tires were coated wet in oil and ROCK hard. I imagine it is an unstable rubber compound and started to seperate into its base components? Before you ask, no it was not any sort of oil that I applied at any time. The car was still packed with the white lithium grease. I have found about 6 like this so far in the last week.
> 
> Any one have ideas to this mystery?


 That police car would be from release 4. Did the tire do anything to the chrome on the rim?

I only have one Aurora Tuff One that I ever opened (I have a couple that are still in the original case). The rear tires on that car turned to stone long ago. I've had a number of original tires on Aurora AFX turn to stone also, including AFX fronts. Of course 30-40 years of sitting around will do that.

Of the 4-5 JLs I've opened and used, the tires have not yet hardened.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Yessiree,
> I've got AJ's that are as good as the day they were opened, and white boots that are a bit muddy; but still as pliable as the day they were born.


Hey Bill,
I have some of those old white AJs, they are still some of the most competitive tires I have for push on silicon tire classes. The only ones I have better are the softer dark blue AJs I bought with them. Both types are as good as the day I bought them. Now, I bought some AJs from a later release that don´t work as well. I guess the only way to find them now is NOS? Any info on the blue ones?

Here´s a pic.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I tried the same thing with the JL TO rear tires awhile back. I bought some JW alum double flange narrow and wide wheels. Narrow up front w/ stock tjet tires, wide on the rear w/ JL TO tires cut in half. 

GP


----------

